# New Unreal Elongation Elastomer



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I was doing some searching about rubber and latex and came across this article. A company I had heard of before that was doing some ground breaking research and testing with new Elastomers has come up with a product with an unreal elongation of 5000%-and it returns to its original form! Check this article out.














New elastomers achieve unprecedented 5000% elongation at break


Materials technology company Gelest Inc. (Morrisville, PA) introduced today a new class of elastomers that achieves unprecedented elongation and shape-recovery properties. The silica nanoparticle-reinforced material approaches 5000% elongation at break; for example, a two-yard piece of the...




www.plasticstoday.com


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

Bands with a 0.5" active length, and zero slack since they would be stretched a bit just to span the fork. Hard to imagine, but if the retraction rate is good that would be super cool! Looks like the future may have some interesting things coming for the world of slings! 

So who knows, maybe my quest to get 7/16" steel going over 250 fps from a short draw with bands that draw 12 lbs or less may not be such a dream after all!


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

I want some! How do we get our hands on some?


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Yes… Sampling…. 🧐🧐


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Yeah Flipper, that's the thing if the retraction rate is in the same league as the elongation rate, this elastic will be Gold for Slingshooters. A good sign is the company claiming it has total return to form. I don't think it's available yet. I got some samples of some different types of polymer blends from this company before. I'll try to get a sample of this stuff. It's a major breakthrough so I don't know if they will give samples but I'll try. Imagine the speed you could get? Hold onto your hats!


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

Flatband said:


> Yeah Flipper, that's the thing if the retraction rate is in the same league as the elongation rate, this elastic will be Gold for Slingshooters. A good sign is the company claiming it has total return to form. I don't think it's available yet. I got some samples of some different types of polymer blends from this company before. I'll try to get a sample of this stuff. It's a major breakthrough so I don't know if they will give samples but I'll try. Imagine the speed you could get? Hold onto your hats!



Fingers crossed that they get you a sample, I would love to see how it works for you if they send you some!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I just sent them a request for a small sample. Let's see what plays out. Love playing with this stuff!


----------



## Adonis (Jun 19, 2020)

Hello
I won't imagine a slingshot with just a 0.5-inch band, it would look ugly as hell. I don't see it used on a normal slingshot... 

Peace


----------



## Karloshi (Apr 6, 2021)

Adonis said:


> Hello
> I won't imagine a slingshot with just a 0.5-inch band, it would look ugly as hell. I don't see it used on a normal slingshot...
> 
> Peace


Probably what would happen is it would spark a redesign of the general shape of a slingshot.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Adonis said:


> Hello
> I won't imagine a slingshot with just a 0.5-inch band, it would look ugly as hell. I don't see it used on a normal slingshot...
> 
> Peace





Karloshi said:


> Probably what would happen is it would spark a redesign of the general shape of a slingshot.


I think that would just be how it would look in its resting state? Two short pieces with a pouch in between. It really does seem kind of weird doesn’t it? It’d be super pocketable though!! Lol


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

It would look weird. But if it takes the dead slack out of the bands and adds 5-6 inches of power stroke to a short draw, I'd be willing to try a little weird.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

High Desert Flipper said:


> It would look weird. But if it takes the dead slack out of the bands and adds 5-6 inches of power stroke to a short draw, I'd be willing to try a little weird.


Without a doubt! TTF would look great!


----------



## HOE (Nov 13, 2010)

That's like the smokeless powder in the slingshot world! Holy grail of slingshot bands!


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

Sandstorm said:


> Yes… Sampling…. 🧐🧐
> 
> View attachment 369569











ExSil® 100 - HIGH ELONGATION 2-COMPONENT ELASTOMER MOLDING GRADE | Gelest, Inc.


ExSil 100 (EM2-EX100) is a flexible 2-part silicone elastomer with high elongation and self-sealing properties. Gelest offers molding grade PDMS elastomers.




www.gelest.com


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

kobe23 said:


> ExSil® 100 - HIGH ELONGATION 2-COMPONENT ELASTOMER MOLDING GRADE | Gelest, Inc.
> 
> 
> ExSil 100 (EM2-EX100) is a flexible 2-part silicone elastomer with high elongation and self-sealing properties. Gelest offers molding grade PDMS elastomers.
> ...


Well, that’s certainly not what we’re looking for! Oops!
We’ll see if they email Flatband back with anything interesting..


----------



## Rb1984 (Sep 25, 2020)

😲😲😱😱Awesome this stuff, I hope they put it out for sale soon🤞🏼


Sandstorm said:


> Without a doubt! TTF would look great!


Seem that TTF is the future mates😎👊🏼🎯


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Rb1984 said:


> 😲😲😱😱Awesome this stuff, I hope they put it out for sale soon🤞🏼
> 
> 
> Seem that TTF is the future mates😎👊🏼🎯


Well, so long as it doesn’t turn out to just be sold as glue lol


----------



## Rb1984 (Sep 25, 2020)

Sandstorm said:


> Well, so long as it doesn’t turn out to just be sold as glue lol


Not please. Sure they will think in the slingshooters lol


----------



## HOE (Nov 13, 2010)

And please don't let China get it first...


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Well,I tried to get a sample of this material from the manufacturer. I told. them I was willing to pay for the sample. They replied that their Company Policy dose not allow for Product Sample requests. Maybe they only have a pending patent on it? Being a new product they don't want any competitors examining it until they have a full patent on it. I'll try again in a few months. I'm always looking for new break throughs in Elastomer technology.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Thanks for the update and for trying Gary. That stuff was sounding mighty interesting,


----------



## Rb1984 (Sep 25, 2020)

Yes, thanks. 
Wishing to wake up one day and find out that the new revolutionary latex is already available in the market lol🚀🚀🚀


----------

